# Update on Big Boy 4014



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thought you all would be interested in this story. I hadn't heard anything since they moved her to Cheyenne. God willing, I will be in Cheyenne when they roll her out, all steamed up and ready to go to work again!! 

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles...eyenne_wyoming_union_pacific.txt#.VGzUuWWCOSO


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I hope I live till the day she steams through Missouri.
3985 and 844 have been here several times. Not for awhile though. I have 
some good video of both of those beauties (in HO 3985 and 844 run the rails
at my house). I have 2 big boys in HO but not 4014. That could change some day.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Found this today.....*

I saw this today and thought it is pretty interesting. Ed Dickens talks about prepping and moving 4014 to Cheyenne.

Published on Mar 22, 2015
Union Pacifc 4014 project update presentation by Ed Dickens, Senior Manager - Heritage Operations. Presented at the Rocky Mountain Train Show on March 7, 2015 - Denver Mart (rmtts.com).

43 minutes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfu5v8LdrMA


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

This would be really awesome to see. Hope the restore goes as planned!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/steam-update-5-31-2017.htm


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

This video is from October of 2017, and is a part of a tour of the steam shops in Cheyenne. The guides talk about the 4014, the 844, and some others, including the Centennial diesel. Fascinating info, in my opinion.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

It's great that the U.P. is respecting it's heritage and spending the money to keep it alive.

For a brief period after the merger with SP, when they had a President who came from SP, it started to get undone and go away. Times have changed.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very interesting and informative.


----------

